# Buying a new pc, need advice



## mumblehere (Jul 6, 2010)

1. What is the purpose of the computer?
*Must be good for gaming at full HD, though gaming is not my primary.*

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving  similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
*ONLY Intel cpu plz.*

3. What is  your MAX budget?
*30k*

4. Planning to overclock?
*No.

* 5. Which OS  are you planning to use?
*Win XP and Win7*

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
*500gb*

7.  What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen?
*Right now 1600x900, MB must be able to give 1920x1080 screen resolution for basic purposes (not for gaming and hd movies rt now as i will get a gfx, probably hd5850, in future).*

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10?
*6*

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done  by an assembler?
*Yes, will be built myself.

* 10. When are you planning to buy the system?
*In 1-2 weeks.

* 11.  Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
*a bit futureproof.*

12.  Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in  this new rig? If yes, do mention.
*a. Have monitor, 20", ll upgrade in near future.
b. Have KB and mouse.
c. Have 650 VA APC UPS.
d. Have DVD drive.
e. Have iBall Benz cabby, not sure whether the MB can be fixed on to this for the moment. If not, which one shall I go for. Anyhow, will be getting a new one in future.
*
13. Which city do you live in and  are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
*Kollam, kerala.*
*Yes.*

14. Mention  any other points if deemed necessary
*Budget 28k to 30k for below 5 things. **Planning on:*
*a. UP. *i5 750*.
b. MB.
*Dont know much about it, heard of p55 for i5 over here. gigabyte, msi, which one is good?
Wont OC. Wont X-fire. Must be able to withstand 5850.
Do I have to look for series, like GD CD?*
c. HDD. Seagate or WD 500 gb.* Do i have to check for serial numbers, as I read some batch had some trouble with Seagate.
*d. PSU. * Corsair 550. any series to check for, vx, gx?
*e. RAM. *Corsair 1333, series? need only <= 4 gb.

If iBall Benz cabby cannot be used, plz suggest a good cabby within 3k.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 6, 2010)

At a budget of 29k, it is very difficult to have a balanced Intel based system.
Still trying my best
Core i5 750 2.66GHz @ 9.5k
Biostar TP55 @ 6.6k
2 X 2 GB Kingston 1333 MHz DDR3 @ 5k
Seagate 500 GB SATA @ 2k
PSU: FSP Saga II 500 Watts @ 2.9k
MSI 5770 PMD 1GB GDDR5 @ 8.9K

total 34.9k

alternatively, you can go for 
Core 2 Quad Q8300 2.5GHz @ 6.5k
Gigabyte GA-G41M-ES2L @ 3k

to reduce  the price, but it is really not a very good idea, as C2D and C2Q series are phasing out and in less price Athlon II 630 delivers better performance.

Let us know if you are open for alternate ideas based on AMD based rig. 
If yes then go for

Phenom II X4 955 @ 7.6k
Asus M4A87TD-EVO @ 6k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 6, 2010)

cilus he will add 5850 as he mentioned..but he didnt mention that he will go with 5850 now or later...if now then core i5 or if later then i3 but i will say athlon 635 instead of i3


----------



## toad_frog09 (Jul 6, 2010)

Cilus said:


> At a budget of 29k, it is very difficult to have a balanced Intel based system.
> Still trying my best
> Core i5 750 2.66GHz @ 9.5k
> Biostar TP55 @ 6.6k
> ...




whoa! Is 5770 available for 8.9 ONLY?
Dude where'd liv? It cost 10.5-11 in Nagpur.
Regarding the config, I cannot emphasize more for you to have a go with an AMD.
From what I'v 'been through', the game's perfomance varies insignificantly when the cores go beyond dual/tri.
Obviously,the above statement proves false for games like GTA4. But an AMD does not only save money, but provides a fairly good gaming experience (if not best as in case of i7extreme).
What matters most, in gaming, is a good gpu.
Saving even 3-4 k can help you buy even better gcard.
Also, regarding your downright 'never' for oc'ing.
Here's a 'something'<go on, wear a night cap>
Life of a computer processy is approx 10 years. Ask your self would you be using a rig for that long.
Yes, there are risks of oc'ing, that is, halfning of life, but the at the end,success whould mean 15-25% increase in perfomance.
Of course, not right away, but you would/should give a thought to it after year or two.
Also, very very important, the mentioned mobo for AMD, ASUS 'ulff' evo...
There's this another product from ASROCK, that provides 3 pcie-2.0 slots, at 16x/8x/4x bwidth..at cost .5-1k LESS than evo. I dont remember its name actually.
Its not that evo's bad,i own it & its given me more than i'd asked for.
Also, if you change your mind against amd, I'd strongly suggest you to go for either 955 OR the-costliest-of-amd-6cores.<1090 or sumthing.bad memory/plz format>.& Nothing else.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 7, 2010)

toad_frog09 said:


> whoa! Is 5770 available for 8.9 ONLY?
> Dude where'd liv? It cost 10.5-11 in Nagpur.



check Media Home. they were selling Biostar HD5770 for 8.7k i think. not a bad price for a custom cooled card.



toad_frog09 said:


> From what I'v 'been through', the game's perfomance varies insignificantly when the cores go beyond dual/tri.



its best look at the diff between tri core & quad core before jumping to get the extra core. but 4cores = a safe bet for future.



toad_frog09 said:


> But an AMD does not only save money, but provides a fairly good gaming experience (if not best as in case of i7extreme).



have to agree fully here. cause those AMD proccies aren't craps. they are fast & comparable to Intel's 32nm proccies in a majority of apps still saving you 3k+ & more as you scale for performance.



toad_frog09 said:


> What matters most, in gaming, is a good gpu.
> Saving even 3-4 k can help you buy even better gcard.



i got a slight different advice. its about finding the best balance between both processor & graphics card. a X2 can be paired with a HD5770 without bottleneck. but only if the X2 is a fast one. but a X3 @ 2.9Ghz + GTS250 will offer much better performance for same price.



toad_frog09 said:


> Also, very very important, the mentioned mobo for AMD, ASUS 'ulff' evo...
> There's this another product from ASROCK, that provides 3 pcie-2.0 slots, at 16x/8x/4x bwidth..at cost .5-1k LESS than evo. I dont remember its name actually.



rightfully told. nowadays Asus sucks. not sucks by name, but by those notorious bugs that can be solved only by RMA. sound problem, ram problem, sata problem. even heating issues have started coming forward on its EVO branded motherboards.

about AsRock's mobo. in Xfire config it offers X8+X8 or if a single card installed, X16.



toad_frog09 said:


> Its not that evo's bad,i own it & its given me more than i'd asked for.



you lucky to get away. but many have fallen into the hole


----------



## mumblehere (Jul 7, 2010)

cilus, i told 29k *excluding *the gfx card as said in last para. i will be getting gfx card and FHD monitor only in 6 months. right now, i have 1600x900 20" monitor, wont the MB be able to support that resolution for basic working (no FHD movies or gaming) for the moment till i get gfx card later.

a local shop wallah told i will need gfx card for p55 series MBs with i5 for basic working, is it true?

i have a PCI (not PCI-E) sound card from creative from my old pc, will i be able to use it with new MB. does it have a PCI slot, or will it work fine with PCI-E slots?

can u just check the config I gave is good considering 30k exc gfx card. biostar . prefer intel .

lastly, i live in kerala, can anyone suggest a good shop in cochin or trivandrum where i can get all the stuffs. or even in bangalore.



Cilus said:


> At a budget of 29k, it is very difficult to have a balanced Intel based system.
> Still trying my best
> Core i5 750 2.66GHz @ 9.5k
> Biostar TP55 @ 6.6k
> ...


----------



## mumblehere (Jul 8, 2010)

sum1 plz rpy,im with no computer nw as my old one gave way


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 8, 2010)

> lastly, i live in kerala, can anyone suggest a good shop in cochin or trivandrum where i can get all the stuffs. or even in bangalore.


You would travel to Trivandrum or Cochin from Kollam to get a system D: . If you use a vehicle that's like an additional 2k on gas. Are you sure there is no one who could actually get you the stuff if you placed the order. If it was near me or near Kottayam then maybe I or one of the other folks like Jinsu could help you out. 

If you do travel to Bangalore you will find a suitable margin with the prices I believe but be warned I believe if you do get caught at the checkpost. they will charge you 4% additive on taxes. This is if you travel on travels like Kallada etc. Im not sure about this but I hav heard the same for mechanical equipment which get charged as well.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 8, 2010)

biostar motherboards are good, if you write you prefer Intel for processor, Intel for motherboard, then what else are we supposed to suggest? Intel motherboards are not particularly very good in the high end category.


----------



## mumblehere (Jul 8, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> biostar motherboards are good, if you write you prefer Intel for processor, Intel for motherboard, then what else are we supposed to suggest? Intel motherboards are not particularly very good in the high end category.



jus some things to confirm coolbuddy:
1. which MB shall i go for in gigabyte/msi for i5. forget intel board. as there are diff variants in 55 series of gigabyte/msi within 7.5k, im confused. lot of ppl told to stay away frm biostar.
a. does it support full HD native resolution, for say browsing, as i cant get a gfx card rt nw.

2. is there only one variant for corsair ddr3 1333?

3. do i need vx450 or vx550 for running 5850?

4. plz check post #6 and 12e in 1st post

---------- Post added at 11:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 AM ----------




FilledVoid said:


> You would travel to Trivandrum or Cochin from Kollam to get a system D: . If you use a vehicle that's like an additional 2k on gas. Are you sure there is no one who could actually get you the stuff if you placed the order. If it was near me or near Kottayam then maybe I or one of the other folks like Jinsu could help you out.
> 
> If you do travel to Bangalore you will find a suitable margin with the prices I believe but be warned I believe if you do get caught at the checkpost. they will charge you 4% additive on taxes. This is if you travel on travels like Kallada etc. Im not sure about this but I hav heard the same for mechanical equipment which get charged as well.



where are you from? yes, i could make it to kottayam if i could get all the stuffs after config is confirmed. even after we pay tax at shop in blr, 
is it needed to pay extra 4%?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 8, 2010)

mumblehere said:


> jus some things to confirm coolbuddy:
> 1. which MB shall i go for in gigabyte/msi for i5. forget intel board. as there are diff variants in 55 series of gigabyte/msi within 7.5k, im confused. lot of ppl told to stay away frm biostar.
> a. does it support full HD native resolution, for say browsing, as i cant get a gfx card rt nw.
> 
> ...




1.as you are getting a graphics card later you cant go with i5 750 because its not got integrated graphics..for that you need to look at i5 6** series but these cost above 11k and have got super crap intel graphics. moreover these are dual cores just WASTE OF MONEY. i5 750 is a great powerful processor but you cant go with it.

another option is core i3 but its also got good for nothing intel integrated graphics. and i would recommend amd athlon 2 x4 635 which is much better..vfm also. amd integrated graphics are much much much better..

2.ddr3 comes in 1333mhz, 1600mhz, 1800mhz, 2000mhz....

3.Corsair vx 550w is recommended


----------



## Cilus (Jul 8, 2010)

Go with Jaskanwar's suggestion. As correctly pointed out by him, Intel dual core Core 6xxx series are simply waste of money.
Go for Core i7 750 @ 9.5k and any good p55 based mobo at 6 to 7k.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 8, 2010)

> where are you from? yes, i could make it to kottayam if i could get all the stuffs after config is confirmed. even after we pay tax at shop in blr,
> is it needed to pay extra 4%?


Yes . What you pay is the taxes in Bangalore. However if you were to bring brand new stuff through Kerala Check Post they will charge you a surplus on it as well. I'm not sure of the exact law but I think you confirm if you ask the dealers themselves. 

Kottayam Ozone . Jinsu knows the folks here however you will have to be able to get in touch with him and see if he is available to do the same. 

I deal with Computer Park Changanacherry. If you call them up and tell them what you need they can arrange the same for you as well. I was just there today and had you emailed me or something I would have asked for you. I have the details for the same as well. Im pretty sure that there is a sub distributor in Kollam as well its a matter of finding the right store. You wont find alot of stores who stock Biostar either. For some reason there seems to be heavy brand name loyalty when it comes to IT Products in Kerala and I have yet to see a single store carry this company. However I think Rashi is the wholesaler for it and I'm 100% sure that they probably have it. That said they wont give it to the customer unless you provide a TIN Number which I doubt you have. 

Even today I wanted to buy a Biostar Mobo which Jaskanwar Singh suggested and had to settle for another board since I couldn't find another with the equivalent chip-set.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 8, 2010)

mumblehere said:


> jus some things to confirm coolbuddy:
> 1. which MB shall i go for in gigabyte/msi for i5. forget intel board. as there are diff variants in 55 series of gigabyte/msi within 7.5k, im confused. lot of ppl told to stay away frm biostar.
> a. does it support full HD native resolution, for say browsing, as i cant get a gfx card rt nw.
> 
> ...



Sorry man, I don't have any expertise about Intel motherboards, I just wanted to clear the misconception that biostart motherboards are not good (it is a common misconception, it's true only for very cheap boards)

Actually, i'm a big fan of AMD and since I'm studying commerce I don't get much time to discuss these things (friends are all noobs^infinity). So I don't follow Intel much.

Corsair has two models of 1333Mhz, one in value series and one in performance series. The latency of both of them is 9-9-9-24. Performance series RAM is only available as 4GB or 6GB kits. Price difference is not much, not too less either. take your pick.

Suggestions about power supply are already plenty. HD5850 is a beast consuming around 170W at full load. Guru3D.com recommends a 500W power supply minimum, so VX450 won't be enough. pick up VX550. Check the power requirements at guru3d.com ot anadtech.com, helps you understand things better. Not that we don't want to suggest but do take a look at those reviews, you will definitely feel more confident about your config when you go out to buy it.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 8, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> Suggestions about power supply are already plenty. HD5850 is a beast consuming around 170W at full load. Guru3D.com recommends a 500W power supply minimum, so VX450 won't be enough. pick up VX550. Check the power requirements at guru3d.com ot anadtech.com, helps you understand things better. Not that we don't want to suggest but do take a look at those reviews, you will definitely feel more confident about your config when you go out to buy it.



VX450W will be enough. DEll XPS 7100 comes with a 460W delta PSU. runs fine even when it got a HD5870 under its hood.

@OP, you got 2 options now:

1. i5 750 + P55 + a cheap gfx card, just for time being till you get a good one.

2. get AMD. save more money. invest it in graphics card. 

your call.


----------



## mumblehere (Jul 9, 2010)

yday only i learnt i5 quad doesnt ve integrated gpu.

plz suggest me good MB for athlon 635 and x4 955. how does these proccies differ in performance. any bottleneck with 5850?

i said no to amd cos frnds told its performance will decrease from day 1 and that it has got heat issues, anything true?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 9, 2010)

please choose from the 2 options sam mentioned...


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 9, 2010)

mumblehere said:


> yday only i learnt i5 quad doesnt ve integrated gpu.
> 
> plz suggest me good MB for athlon 635 and x4 955. how does these proccies differ in performance. any bottleneck with 5850?
> 
> i said no to amd cos frnds told its performance will decrease from day 1 and that it has got heat issues, anything true?



your friend don't have any good upto date idea about PCs. that info totally wrong. if performance decreases, it'll be same in both case (Intel as well as AMD). also X4 630-635 can handle HD5870. so HD5850 won't be bottlenecked. just keep the ram at 4Gb.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> please choose from the 2 options sam mentioned...



i haven't mentioned anything. just gave 2 options: Intel & AMD. he choose AMD.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 9, 2010)

i was talking about those options only dude..


----------



## mumblehere (Jul 9, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> your friend don't have any good upto date idea about PCs. that info totally wrong. if performance decreases, it'll be same in both case (Intel as well as AMD). also X4 630-635 can handle HD5870. so HD5850 won't be bottlenecked. just keep the ram at 4Gb.
> 
> 
> 
> i haven't mentioned anything. just gave 2 options: Intel & AMD. he choose AMD.



plz suggest me a good MB for 635. hope the 635 has integrated gpu. diff between 635 and 955? is 955 worth the extra?

the only thing that makes me stay away from i5 is that there is no integrated gpu. i wonder how intel can make like this. say if the gfx card has some trouble, the entire system will be idle right? or intel has planned only high-end gfx applns should be run in i5 n others keep away?
is it ok to go for something like palit 9600 around 4k for the moment with i5?


----------



## Cilus (Jul 9, 2010)

> plz suggest me a good MB for 635. hope the 635 has integrated gpu. diff  between 635 and 955? is 955 worth the extra?



You are confused again. Intel Core i5 and i3 dual core series processors , fabricated in 32nm process are having integrated GPU (although, very crappy) inside their processor core, any other processors either Intel or AMD don't have it.
In case of AMD, most of the motherboards, based on AMD 790, 785 or 8XX (new ones) come with very good integrated graphics (mainly 3300, 4200 and 4250 or 4290 respectively), with 128 MB of dedicated DDR3 Vram (not shared from from your memory). So their performance is very good and even most of the games are playable in lower settings.

My suggestion for mobo is
Asus M4A87TD-USB-3 @ 5.6k
Biostar TA785G3 HD @ 4.3k


----------



## mumblehere (Jul 9, 2010)

Cilus said:


> You are confused again. Intel Core i5 and i3 dual core series processors , fabricated in 32nm process are having integrated GPU (although, very crappy) inside their processor core, any other processors either Intel or AMD don't have it.
> In case of AMD, most of the motherboards, based on AMD 790, 785 or 8XX (new ones) come with very good integrated graphics (mainly 3300, 4200 and 4250 or 4290 respectively), with 128 MB of dedicated DDR3 Vram (not shared from from your memory). So their performance is very good and even most of the games are playable in lower settings.
> 
> My suggestion for mobo is
> ...



so it means in athlon 635 or x4 955 there is no integr gpu like in i5 750, but in amd, the motherboard (those mentioned above) will be able to provide gfx support eventhough no gfx card is prozided? is it that?
and that i5 combined with x58 boards rather than p55 will be able to function without gfx card, rt?

and just read that, kind of, i5 supports 64-bit operating mode. i run xp 32-bit, will i be able to run it in i5 as i work on 32-bit xp pro sp2?


----------



## Cilus (Jul 9, 2010)

> so it means in athlon 635 or x4 955 there is no integr gpu like in i5  750, but in amd, the motherboard (those mentioned above) will be able to  provide gfx support eventhough no gfx card is prozided? is it that?



You got it right. The onborad/Integrated Graphics solution from AMD is better.



> and that i5 combined with x58 boards rather than p55 will be able to  function without gfx card, rt?


You cannot plug a Core i5 to a X58 motherboard. X58 is designed for Core i7 9XX series and they are costly. Let me clear your doubt about it.

*Core i7 9XX series or Bloomfield:* *Need X58* chipset based motherboard. Don't have  onCPU graphics. X58 motherboards even does not have any graphics core, so you need to add a discrete Gfx card.  These processors are highest performing and most costly desktop processors. All processors from this family is quad core. They have 1366 pin socket. Created on 45 nm process.

*Core i5 7XX and Core i7 8XX or LynnField*. These processors are also quad core but requires 1156 pin socket based P55 chipset based motherboard. They are the 2nd highest performing CPU. They don't have any onDie graphics. But P55 motherboards also have Intel 4000 series graphics. Based on 45nm process

*Core i5 5XX, 6XX and Core i3 Dual Core or Arrandale*: These processors are based on  32 nm fabrication process. They have onCpu graphics core. Although they designed with same 1156 pin socket like LynnField, and can be plugged in a P55 motherboard, but for enabling the Graphics core in CPU, you need a separate motherboard based on called H55 chipset.
H55 motherboard does not have any graphics but the Gpu inside the Core i5 dual core processor will do the job, once plugged in . The performance of this onChip graphics is also very bad.

*AMD Phenom II and Athlon II*: None of the AMD processors have onchip graphics. But the graphics solution present in the AMD motherboards are far better than both p55 graphics and Core i5/i3 graphics.

Now putting any processor in any motherboard will not do any help, until they are compatible.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 9, 2010)

dude you are totally confused....

intel chipsets-

which do not support processor integrated graphics-
*x58* 
supports core i7 9** (socket lga 1366)
*p55* 
supports core i3, core i5 core i7 8** (socket lga 1156)

which support processor integrated graphics-
*h55
h57
q57*
all these support core i3, i5, i7 8** (socket lga 1156)

core i7 9** and core i7 8** do not have integrated graphics
core i5 6** series have integrated graphics
core i5 750 and core i5 750S does not have integrated graphics
core i3 have integrated graphics

AMD integrated graphics are not present on the processor die but on the motherboard northbridge.

---------- Post added at 02:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 PM ----------

sorry cilus i didnt see your post

---------- Post added at 02:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:21 PM ----------

cilus core i5 5** series are for laptops 
correct your post


----------



## mumblehere (Jul 9, 2010)

Cilus said:


> * The onborad/Integrated Graphics solution from AMD is better. But P55 motherboards also have Intel 4000 series graphics. *



dont kill me, really above 2 statements has confused me again. in simple words, can an i5 750 with p55 work without extra gfx card? work in the sense say for browsin at 1600x. forget amd mb gfx being better.

amd cpu does not have onchip gfx and so is i5 750. amd cpu combined with mb, say ta785gs hd, can provide limited gfx even without gfx card. so does i5 750 combined with p55 can provide gfx even without gfx card? let it be inferior or not, but can it?

if p55 needs gfx card for i5 for even just to surf net, then whats the point in having Intel 4000 series graphics in p55.

---------- Post added at 03:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:42 PM ----------

and if the p55 board cannot even provide graphics for browsing, is it ok that i get a cheap gfx card around 3k for the moment till i get a better one? if it can, i can go straightaway to the better one later.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 9, 2010)

Intel p55 mobo's on-board graphics will be sufficient for surfing net @ resolution you mentioned. Even you can play HD movies with it. But don't expect or dream even very limited gaming on it


----------



## mumblehere (Jul 9, 2010)

Cilus said:


> Intel p55 mobo's on-board graphics will be sufficient for surfing net @ resolution you mentioned. Even you can play HD movies with it. But don't expect or dream even very limited gaming on it



OMG, this is what I am asking from start. and one more thing, does that mean only Intel p55 board gives that onboard gfx and giga,msi,biostar p55 boards doesnt?

right now, i am with p4 2.4 and 865gbf with 98mb onboard. hope p55 has at least this much gfx support. and if so, that is enough for me for the moment. i will be surely buying 5850 in 3 months.

plz suggest me a good p55 mobo below 8k, that has the above min gfx rqmnt for now, which can support above gfx card with ease, preferrably gigabyte or msi. dont need sata3. wont xfire.

now confusion totally over.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 9, 2010)

Cilus p55 does not have onboard graphics

mumble
u can go with a cheap gfx card till u get a good one with p55


----------



## mumblehere (Jul 9, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Cilus p55 does not have onboard graphics
> 
> mumble
> u can go with a cheap gfx card till u get a good one with p55



ok, thanks yaar, can u suggest a good p55 MB; preference giggy, msi; and a cheap gfx card around 3k and a good 5850 brand/model and price.

and should i go for value or performance rams of corsair, is the price diff worthy? prefer 1333. there are 2 models in site, which one shall i go for? guess it is *TW3X4G1333C9.*


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 9, 2010)

Core i5 750 2.66GHz @ 9.5k
Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2 @ 7k
2GB DDR3 1333MHz * 2 @ 5.2k
Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB @ 2.1k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k (since you will go for hd5850 in future)
NZXT Gamma @ 2k

Total - 30.5k

get a cheap one such as hd 4550 @ 2.3k since you wont game....or even hd4350 @ 2k


----------



## toad_frog09 (Jul 9, 2010)

My apology for junk post.
But i'd like to raise a toast to all those users who have helped with this poor chaps' problem.
You guys are awesome dude.
Read the page, start till end.
How constantly you've helped,argued,adviced,suggested...phew!
All of you. Guys, phenominal work up here.
Hats off.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 10, 2010)

> i said no to amd cos frnds told its performance will decrease from day 1 and that it has got heat issues, anything true?


Har har. This never gets old. Your friend should join a group of my friends who think the same. They said my AMD proccy would probably blow up in a few days and they said that when I bought an AMD X4 635 , an AMD Phenom 555 BE and a AMD 3200 ages ago. 

Its hardly true and you wont find any other VFM combo . Either way you will find an abundance of either processor in Kerala whichever you choose to buy.


----------



## mumblehere (Jul 11, 2010)

i now plan to buy a laptop, and go for the amd one.

in my place, they told they can only order x4 630 n not 635 and no giga boards as giga has poor service in kerala, they could get biostar.

and anyone know about service for corsair in kerala? saw no service at all in kerala in some forum.

is zion rams k?

i got a quotation frm del of 38k for inspiron 15r + targus bag + usb mouse + delivery. any comments?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 11, 2010)

Dude lappy wont give as good performance as desktop

i have suggested u i5 at previous page with a low end card till u get hd5850


----------



## mumblehere (Jul 11, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Dude lappy wont give as good performance as desktop
> 
> i have suggested u i5 at previous page with a low end card till u get hd5850



i saw it Jas. I do need a lap too for my work, thats why. And here, getting hardware is real real problem. A big no to corsair, gigabyte, msi frm them, didnt expect this, they quit giga n msi cos of bad service here, though some could order, service is a prob.

thanks a lot for the help Jas, Cilus, sam.

will post as i confirm.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 13, 2010)

> in my place, they told they can only order x4 630 n not 635 and no giga boards as giga has poor service in kerala, they could get biostar.



Yes You will find a majority of stores stocking up on 630 and offering Biostar instead of Gigabyte mainly because of what Rashi peripherals shoves down on them. I havet  heard of the poor service point but Im sure you will find it a bit harder to get a Gigabyte board especially if you are in a remote place. 

Heres a list of distributors and you will see that they are in Cochin which puts alot of distance between you and the product. Isn't IT Depot an online store ? Buy from them perhaps? 

As for laptops from Dell if you give me the configuration I could get the price from my dealer as well and see if yours is profitable or not  . 



> And here, getting hardware is real real problem.


This is a myth. You can get the stuff you need . You just need to be willing to wait for a bit  . getting stuff readily available in Kerala is a problem especially if you are in a remote location though. 



> and anyone know about service for corsair in kerala? saw no service at all in kerala in some forum.



Pooja Tech 
H.B 99, 4th (Old 2nd ) Cross Road.,
Panampilly Nagar , Near Union Bank, 
Ernakulam, Cochin - 682036.,
+91 484 3265272, 4011786
+91 9388600562, 9846004786
+91 484 6461786

Also if you don't mind could you tell em the configuration of the 15R you were promised at that cost please.


----------



## mmate5 (Sep 25, 2010)

Dear All,

 I am planning for new CPU,my core purpose will be visualization (i.e Hyper V  or Vmware Esx),I want at least 5 virtual machines to work at a time with stabilized performance,I am looking for I5.... hence I need help in deciding model and price for I5 proc, motherboard,DDR 3 Ram (4 GB) and hard disk ,. also is it mandatory to have gfx card in it ....

Things that I have with me 
17 " CRt  IBM monitor, Microsoft keyboard and mouse bugget 30 K

Kindly suggest


----------



## Piyush (Sep 25, 2010)

mmate5 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am planning for new CPU,my core purpose will be visualization (i.e Hyper V  or Vmware Esx),I want at least 5 virtual machines to work at a time with stabilized performance,I am looking for I5.... hence I need help in deciding model and price for I5 proc, motherboard,DDR 3 Ram (4 GB) and hard disk ,. also is it mandatory to have gfx card in it ....
> 
> ...


5 virtual machines is quite hefty
so u should look for AMD phenom x6 instead of core i5
this will also result in lowering down the prices

for 30k u a can think upon this:
AMD phenom x6 1055t @ 10k
Gigabyte/MSI 880g based mobo @4.5k/5.6k(usb3 and sata 3)
corsair/kingston/gskill 4gb ddr3 @ 5k
CM elite 310 @1.5k
WD 500gb hdd @ 2k
HD 5670 512 mb @ 5.5k
gigabyte 460W superb @ 2k


----------



## mmate5 (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi 


can you plz tell me what all mandatory component are there for Intel i5 ,apart from mother board  ,ram and hard disk


----------



## Piyush (Sep 25, 2010)

^^
no nothing else
just mobo and ram only if its tri-channel spported


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 26, 2010)

add more ram. not more cores. 5 virtual machine will eat up 4Gb ram for breakfast. go for 8Gb.


----------



## mmate5 (Sep 26, 2010)

guys thanks for your advice,it helped me a lot


----------

